# • swell.gr • Mitsubishi Colt CZT Fitzz Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everyone!

We had a red Mitsubishi Colt CZT the last few days for a paint correction and protection detail. 
The major things that had to be addressed were some pannels which were attacked with a brillo pad and the removal of tree sap and chewing gum from some others.




























The car had never been detailed in its entire lifetime, and soft clear coat was filled with swirl marks and RDS.
Our main goal was to remove the damage made with the brillo pad and to restore the finish to better-than-new condition.

We started up by claying the surface and then took the necessary measurements using the PTG.

Here is a shot of the clay after the panel cleaned up with the brillo pad, and you can tel they did a good job with cleaning :lol:










and here is a shot from another panel that hadn't seen the brillo pad










On to paint thickness measurements....





































For the majority of the correction process, Menzerna PO85RD 3.02 and a Lake Country - Constant Pressure Orange Light Cut Pad were used. 
For the parts which were harder to correct were treated with M105 which did a very good job but left back a bit of marring to be addressed later.

Here are some 50/50 shots:




































































































Here are some before and after shots:






















































































































For the refinement process Meguiar's M205 was used.
After refinement it was time to treat the plastic trim parts, the tires and the glass surfaces.
The bonnet grills and the scuttle panel were treated with Britemax Rubber Max, and the tires were restored with Angelwax Elixir.
The glass surfaces were cleaned and then sealed with Angelwax H20 Repel.

After M205 the shine was amazing, but we knew we could get more out of the finish...
So the next thing on the schedule was 2 layers of WetGlaze2.0, which made the finish dripping wet and gave a bit more warmth.










After all the prep work it was time for 2 layers of Bouncer's - Sherbet Fizz Swell Edition, to provide protection and give that final touch to the looks.

This is the way red cars are meant to look like 


































And some final photos under the daylight 


























































































































































Thanks for checking out my work!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Mike :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great transformation mike


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job as always:thumb:


----------



## claudiu.manda (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice work, Mike! I love your office...


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic job Mike as always! :thumb:
50/50s are awesome and the colour is dripping wet!
Great results!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

That looks great :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all guys for your kind comments


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Fantastic job Mike great gloss achieved!!:thumb:

Faysal


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

Good turn around lads


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice detail Mike, lovely wet finish


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Great job!

What do you think of sherbet fizz?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Some horrific befores there mike. Great work pal


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you guys for yours comments much appreciated :thumb:



Spoony said:


> Great job!
> 
> What do you think of sherbet fizz?


Spoony I really like the wax. It smells great and it is easily applied and buffed. A little goes a long way . Due to high Greece temperatures I'm applying a one panels at a time and then buff them. As you can see from the pictures the look it leaves behind is really wet and this only gets better after another layer. From my point of view it could easily compete against more expensive waxes or could easily be sold at a higher price.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank for the comments Mike, :thumb:

Re car wow that is some real correction work there, low paint and bad swirls.

Looks absolute awesome now, great reflections back in the paint.

:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work there Mike !

Mario*


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Lovely finish there Mike.
Wet wet paint!!!
Credits to your skills and Sherbet Fizz!
Bravo!


----------

